# Celeste in Town



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi guys they are both in town and you can come one at a time to talk to them. No tips required but i would love some giant clams or cherry blossom petals or gold nuggets.

Last spotted west of the island but they move a lot. 

... saharah has gone awol.


Queue here





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 8, 2020)

second in Q will tip a giant clam ~~


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

No problem glad to have youm the first one is almost done. Thanks btw


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 8, 2020)

May I ask what wallpapers and carpets Saharah is selling?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> May I ask what wallpapers and carpets Saharah is selling?


Im not sure i forgot but i think the imperial one... ancient one or something like that


----------



## Sloom (Apr 8, 2020)

i can give you 3 giant clams if you're still interested in them? I'd love to talk to celeste and saharah


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 8, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Im not sure i forgot but i think the imperial one... ancient one or something like that



Oh I'm looking for imperial... This has to be fate! Can I come in a bit?


----------



## Musashi (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm in queue. I will tip a few giant clams. ^^


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Oh I'm looking for imperial... This has to be fate! Can I come in a bit?


Sure just queue upm disclaimer.. im nit quite sure if its the imperial one but i think it is. Hahamaybe someone can comment what they got haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Sloom said:


> i can give you 3 giant clams if you're still interested in them? I'd love to talk to celeste and saharah


Sure just queue on the code on the thread hehe


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I drop in with clams?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Restin said:


> Can I drop in with clams?


Sure no problem just queue up theyre relatively near each other


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok first time queueing lol


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Restin said:


> Ok first time queueing lol


Its more organized this way. I learned it from fellow forumers here hehe


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

I agree it’s brilliant!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Oh I'm looking for imperial... This has to be fate! Can I come in a bit?



I can confirm that it is not the imperial wall. Industrail and rockclimbing haha


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 8, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> I can confirm that it is not the imperial wall. Industrail and rockclimbing haha



Ah that's a shame  already qued up might as well check out celeste and carpets


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Ah that's a shame  already qued up might as well check out celeste and carpets


Okay its too bad... i must have gotten it yesterday.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 8, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> Okay its too bad... i must have gotten it yesterday.


well going back home now thanks for finding Celeste for me  To bad about the wall but can't be helped.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> well going back home now thanks for finding Celeste for me  To bad about the wall but can't be helped.


No problem. Youll get it soon im sure. Ty for visiting


----------



## Luella (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi! I can tip with petals.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Luella said:


> Hi! I can tip with petals.


No problem you can join the queue at the beginning of the thread


----------



## Luella (Apr 8, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> No problem you can join the queue at the beginning of the thread


Thank-you!

Is the code suppose to pop up when it's your turn? Just asking because I'm on mobile and don't see a code on there.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Luella said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> Is the code suppose to pop up when it's your turn? Just asking because I'm on mobile and don't see a code on there.


Yeah. Itll pop up when its ur turn. Its very convenient hehe


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks so much!

I bought Sahara’s rugs and received: oval entrance mat, simple brown medium mat, blue wavy rug, mystery wall was office


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh so its random? Weird haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Closing for now. Will pribably be back later tha ks for those who came

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Who were the last two in the line? Tayla and another person. Pm me if u want to come  thanks


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Boop. Reopening. Meteor shower sometimes happen


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

edit: actually i'm gonna have to leave the queue, sorry, but thank you anyway!


----------



## Roar (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to join, I'll tip a stack of giant clams


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Ill stop the queing first aince we are waiting for meteors. Thos in line dont have to leave and will be accomodated hehe


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

P4ND0LF0 said:


> Can i come?


Sure friend you can queue now


----------

